# Family that curses 24/7?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anybody live with a family that curses all the time? Has it contributed to your SA at all? As someone that tries not to myself its rough. Hearing f u b*tch or go suck a dick first thing in the morning is like whoa.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am that family member who swears 24/7. The rest of my family don't swear so much. Well, my younger brother and dad hardly talk at all. My dad tuts at me sometimes when I swear, but other people swearing only bothers me when it's every other word.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

I don't like it but I only hear it occasionally when my mother is upset about something. It really makes you sound trashy, talking like that.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't really mind swearing as much as I mind hostility and aggression.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Both of my parents would swear but they would only very rarely swear _*at*_ each other.

My sister recently got nasty with me over a little teasing and called me a *****. Then deleted me on Facebook-after months and months of ranting about how we aren't even friends on Facebook (I wasn't accepting her request). So I haven't talked to her since February 7th. She keeps calling me and sending me text messages. But, yeah no. That's just not acceptable behavior and having BPD is no excuse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My mom and dad (almost) never swear. But it's funny when my dad messes something up really bad and starts swearing really quietly so my mom won't hear him and get mad. :lol

My favorite thing to say is "You ****ing piece of ****!". Like when I drop a knife and it lands right on it's tip on the top of my foot. It's such unbelievably bad luck and it's always the kind of thing that happens to me. So I'll bounce around on one foot for a while and go "you ****ing piece of ****!" :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for kinda relating guys, just rough hearing the screaming and cursing all day everyday. Its like wow.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

In general, not so much. Towards me, alot. I don't swear alot, but a big exception goes to when I collide my small toe with the table.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I grew up with a Mexican backround even though my parents aren't Mexican so my Spanish is filled with curse words and my English is not much better lol.


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

@Kevin001 Hi i remember you said you were baptized 
i remember when i had baptisms and tried everything to clear from that kind of life
I think its stress and peer pressure or just intoxicated stupidity that makes people curse

my friend you need a sound cancelling room maybe buy some silent foam and don't socialize
everybody knows what youre talking about


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Both of my parents would swear but they would only very rarely swear _*at*_ each other.
> 
> My sister recently got nasty with me over a little teasing and called me a *****. Then deleted me on Facebook-after months and months of ranting about how we aren't even friends on Facebook (I wasn't accepting her request). So I haven't talked to her since February 7th. She keeps calling me and sending me text messages. But, yeah no. That's just not acceptable behavior and having BPD is no excuse.


well youre lucky you can get far away because mine are right next door
im trying to move out and get a car
because i been stalked and followed on websites and local addresses they even try to take over the elite

i also suspect that the cussing habit isnt over theres crazy strange people that dont wake up from their drunk binge misconduct they do that religiously


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

vedavon8 said:


> @Kevin001 Hi i remember you said you were baptized
> i remember when i had baptisms and tried everything to clear from that kind of life
> I think its stress and peer pressure or just intoxicated stupidity that makes people curse
> 
> ...


Yeah its hard living with negativity.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

fasdfasd


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's just your mom and two sisters that do this, right? You and your uncle don't participate?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> It's just your mom and two sisters that do this, right? You and your uncle don't participate?


I only live with one sister lol. But mainly just the girls 24/7 but my uncle has no filter either.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

My family are all gypsies, my mum curses anyone who looks her direction in the street. You can't open a drawer here without finding little straw dolls and dried animal parts with runes scratched into them.


----------



## Gloomhouse (Feb 17, 2018)

I wish my family swore more often. I swear all the time. They're really just like any other words to me. Well, okay. I avoid using swears aggressively, in polite company, or if they're discriminatory slurs. So, never to offend. Otherwise, no difference.

So it was always frustrating to stifle my speech around my family. Also frustrating were the groans and sighs and complaints from my mom whenever someone on TV cursed.
I remember, in grade school when all the other kids started to learn how cool cussing was, I was, at that point, refusing to say them (thanks to my parents' own refusal). Which caused some problems. It's kinda funny to look back on but one time the other kids were taunting me and daring me to curse. I eventually gave in to the peer pressure and I said b--ch in this hilariously awkward, shaky voice. Of course, that was then used against me for the next year or so. Oh well.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah its hard living with negativity.


And yet my parents keep telling me they're super positive and optimistic. It's hilarious and terrifying :boogie



CloudChaser said:


> My family are all gypsies, my mum curses anyone who looks her direction in the street. You can't open a drawer here without finding little straw dolls and dried animal parts with runes scratched into them.


While it's ok to troll when the post content is actually creative and not run-of-the-mill,

can you at least reduce your gigantic signature?



Gloomhouse said:


> I wish my family swore more often. I swear all the time. They're really just like any other words to me. Well, okay. I avoid using swears aggressively, in polite company, or if they're discriminatory slurs. So, never to offend. Otherwise, no difference.
> 
> So it was always frustrating to stifle my speech around my family. Also frustrating were the groans and sighs and complaints from my mom whenever someone on TV cursed.
> I remember, in grade school when all the other kids started to learn how cool cussing was, I was, at that point, refusing to say them (thanks to my parents' own refusal). Which caused some problems. It's kinda funny to look back on but one time the other kids were taunting me and daring me to curse. I eventually gave in to the peer pressure and I said b--ch in this hilariously awkward, shaky voice. Of course, that was then used against me for the next year or so. Oh well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All in all cursing is just distasteful and negative. So not needed.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, hearing people curse, not just my family used to bother me as a teen but the older I got the more desensitized I became to it. I became so desensitized that I even became a potty mouth myself. I try not to but it’s hard sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

My older brother unfortunately. And then when he and my mom get into an argument (which is every day really, first thing in the morning I wake up to) I just want to leave the house.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I talk to my ex-wife every night on the phone. It's actually quite funny when she's mad about something and she starts swearing a bit - it doesn't sound all that bad coming out of her mouth tbh, it's more entertaining than anything else. 

(As long as she's not mad at me, that is.) :um


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

my mum and dad didn't swear in front of us but it seems like its becoming the norm this day and age to do it whilst kids are around - sounds scummy as **** to me to do it in front of young kids


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Lil Tay anyone? XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

